# Update on Chilean Amphibian Conservation



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

For those of you who attended Frog Day in Chicago a couple years ago, all proceeds from that event went directly to TWI, which in turn went directly toward this project in Chile to conserve a handful of little-known species of frogs and establishing assurance populations for the most threatened of them: An Undiscovered Country: TWI and Amphibian Conservation in Chile | TreeWalking

Part of TWI's mission is to provide a vehicle through which everyday people can have a direct impact on the conservation of wild amphibian populations. This is a tangible example of that. To those of you who have donated to/supported TWI either directly or through events like Frog Day and MICROCOSM, thank you.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome! Can't wait to hear more at Microcosm!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I hope i can make it


----------

